# colonoscopy with stool transplant



## Colliemom (Aug 2, 2010)

Has anyone billed for a colonoscopy with stool transplant?  What CPT and ICD-9 did you use?  (this patient has C. Diff. Colitis)


----------



## Anna Weaver (Aug 3, 2010)

We just had our first one here also. I would be interested in the answer. Interesting procedure.


----------



## j.berkshire (Aug 3, 2010)

There is no specific code for this.  I just worked with a practice needing the same information.  My suggestion is to use the unlisted procedure, intestine, 44799 with a diagnosis code for the condition, e.g. 008.45 for c-dif colitis.  The payment will be based on the information sent with the claim since a claims examiner will price the service based on the report.  I'm curious to see if anyone has received any reimbursement.


----------



## Anna Weaver (Aug 4, 2010)

thanks, I just sent mine out yesterday with the 44799, glad to see it was affirmed! LOL, will let you know if we receive anything. As far as I know, this is the only one ever done at this facility. We'll see. Thanks


----------

